# Who Are Your Favorite Celebrities or Famous People?



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

Who are your favorite celebrities? I have an odd list of my favorite famous people... no singers, actors or actresses on my list, but I'm sure that's not typical for most people. This is my short list of favorite famous people, the ones I'd for sure "cross the street to meet" if I was given the chance:


George W. Bush
Glenn Beck
Sarah Palin
Michelle Malkin
Ann Coulter
Dennis Miller
*What about you? Who are your favorite celebrities / famous people?*


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll give you a "high five" for everyone on the list except Glenn Beck. He is the quintessential "chicken little" and his delivery and antics are extremely sophomoric and moronic!



My husband likes him though. *sigh*

I'd say Dennis Miller would be at the top of my list of those you named.

Other than that, I rarely watch TV so I don't have any idea what TV shows are popular or which stars are popular. If I have TV on at all, it's usually the news.

But for a movie star I'd have to say Johnny Depp! I LOVE that man! Actually, I heard a rumor that he wanted to marry me but found out I was already taken.



:wub

The only other famous figure I can think of right now is Gary Sinese. I am just blown away by all he does for our troops! While most of the Hollywood "stars" *gag* are trashing the US, Gary is out there doing what he can by donating time and money to help our troops and their families, and he doesn't ask for anything in return.


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 4, 2011)

Raphael Nadal (the tennis player) especially back in the day when he wore t-shirts with no sleeves. Talk about eye candy.........that man is the whole darn lolly shop.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 4, 2011)

My favorite celebrity is Celine Dion! I only got to see her in concert once, once is not enough!

I also like Will Smith, and Tom Hanks!


----------



## bevann (Jul 4, 2011)

Celebrity wise I love Sam Elliott with his deep voice and bad overbite and Shemar Moore-he just is good to look at and acts like a genuine nice guy.

authors I like Sylvia Brown the psychic(spelling ?)


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 4, 2011)

Johnny Depp--- He's a weirdo like me, and I find him very interesting. I don't wanna 'get with him', but I think he'd be a fun dad.

Jeremy Sumpter--- Okay, this one is hot...and he's only a year younger then me. Loved him as Peter Pan.





Jason Issacs--- Another one I loved in the 2003 Peter Pan film. He played Captain Hook. Looks like a nice fellow who would be cool to have coffee with.

Robin Williams--- Hilarious man. I'd hang out with him on my bad days just so he could make me laugh.

Pauly Shore--- So I could observe him as one observes a chimpanzee. What is the intelligence level of this creature, I would wonder. Then I'd feed him some peanuts.

Politicians just anger me, so I'd not be interested in talking with them


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 5, 2011)

Madonna

Tom Hardy





Oprah

Ryan Kwanten

Alex Skarsgard

Bradley Cooper

There are many others but I can't think right now; I'll add as they come to me


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

I love reading your lists, but I'm going to have to google some of the names -- I am too uncool to know who some of the people are!!!


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Jill

To save you a google image search...here's a pic of Jeremy Sumpter. He's 22 years old. I'm 23.

Rawr.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see why he makes the list


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm just now finding this thread and love it! So I'm 17 so some of my famous people will make you go really?

For Guys-(The eye candy ones



)

(Actors)

Ian Somerhalder





Bradley Cooper

Mark Walburg

Ashton Kutcher

Eric Dane

Patrick Dempsey

Singers:

Keith Urban

Josh Turner

Jake Owen

Jason Aldean..blue eyes...yum..

For women..

katherine heigl (Seen all her movies)

Emma Stone (She just cracks me up)

Jennifer Aniston

Rachel McAdams

Oh there are so many more but I can't think at the moment or I don't want to bore you guys with this.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 19, 2011)

There are many but some of the big ones are

Milla Jovovich

Edward Norton

Robert Downy Jr

Dante Bosco

Johnny Depp

Carey Elwes

Michael Caine

I know there are more but its late and bed time.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jul 19, 2011)

Paradise Ponies said:


> Pauly Shore--- So I could observe him as one observes a chimpanzee. What is the intelligence level of this creature, I would wonder. Then I'd feed him some peanuts.


I don't even watch Jersey shore but that line really made me laugh--thanks.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 19, 2011)

Jill, I have to say that your list would make me cross the street too, but the other way!



Can't say I am too happy with ANY politicians at the moment, or the pundits for that matter. Although I do love me some John Stewart.





Fave Movie Star: Matt Damon

Fave Author: I do love Jodi Picoult but have read all of hers and now I am on to Lisa Gardner and Michael Connelly. Love crime drama and courtroom stuff. I have loved some other books lately, usually not Chick Lit, but The Kite Runner, Cutting for Stone, The Help, and similar definitely have made my fave lists in the past few years.

Fave Motivational Speaker: Anthony Robbins. I know some will make fun of him or dislike him but I don't care. I think he gives some really concrete advice on getting the most from your life.

Most Honored Person: My Son, Christopher Lacy. He is an Explosive Ordnance Disposal Technician in the US military. He has served two tours overseas outside the wire. He is my hero.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd really have to think on this one. I'm not really into "celebrities"... they are just normal people. I'm not sure anyone would make me 'star struck' should I meet them.

Andrea


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 20, 2011)

Charlie Hunnam (Jax Teller from sons of anarchy)

Robert Pattinson (but I prefer him not done in pale makeup, such as Edward in twilight. I think it looks ridiculous)


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 20, 2011)

Billy Bob Thorton!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2011)

This is an exercise to show me how out of touch I am with current pop culture! There are too many names I do not know!!!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm like Andrea, celebs don't do much for me. I'm not sure there is anyone that could make me cross the street to meet them...lol. There are a couple actors/country singers I find attractive but not sure I'd even care to meet them. TV I tend to watch Discovery/history/science channel so like Jill I'm totally out of the loop on any current celebs.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a big Matt Damon and Charlize Theron fan! I'm not much into the celebrity thing either, but those two I wouldn't mind to meet one day


----------

